# Dallisgrass...



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a few large dallis grass patches. They look like they've been there for years.

Is this worth trying the round-up brushing method, or would I be wasting my time? Brushing this much would be a HUGE pain in the butt.

Differing grass color with sodding or seeding worries me.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Napalm


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Don't shoot me but tribute total will get it. I'd brush it with gly before I paid for this.

https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-labels/tribute-total.ashx


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

target 6 msma would work great. (No longer labeled for residential use)


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Dawg1419 said:


> Don't shoot me but tribute total will get it. I'd brush it with gly before I paid for this.
> 
> https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-labels/tribute-total.ashx


 Wow $525 a gallon at FBN. Ouch


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm looking at getting some MSMA from someone on the forums or doing glyphosate after my bermuda goes dormant but before the dallisgrass goes dormant. There's alternative way to kill it other than pulling it up.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> I'm looking at getting some MSMA from someone on the forums or doing glyphosate after my bermuda goes dormant but before the dallisgrass goes dormant. There's alternative way to kill it other than pulling it up.


I was thinking about that. Perhaps again in the spring for some...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Way to much dallisgrass for brushing. MSMA or a mix of Celsius and Revolver. I have a few pieces of dallisgrass left I will probably spot spray MSMA this time.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Way to much dallisgrass for brushing. MSMA or a mix of Celsius and Revolver. I have a few pieces of dallisgrass left I will probably spot spray MSMA this time.


Oh wow. Did you blanket spray what I sent? How was the collateral stress to the bermuda? I've only spot treated and no matter what temp, it always yellows the grass for about a week.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

RDZed said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Way to much dallisgrass for brushing. MSMA or a mix of Celsius and Revolver. I have a few pieces of dallisgrass left I will probably spot spray MSMA this time.
> ...


No matter what chemical I have applied, broadcast spraying at the label rate using the manufacturer's suggested water volume has produced less damage than spot spraying. Spot spraying increases the chances I will create dirt. If I am going to spot spray, it is with Soul Stealer or similar followed by replanting the area.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

RDZed said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Way to much dallisgrass for brushing. MSMA or a mix of Celsius and Revolver. I have a few pieces of dallisgrass left I will probably spot spray MSMA this time.
> ...


No I only spot spray with MSMA. Last time Bermuda was stressed for about 1-2 weeks, but it works great. I have a few pieces of dallisgrass left that I didn't see when I sprayed last time.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Why is this??? If I'm using the correct amount per label.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > RDZed said:
> ...


Spot spraying usually ends up being applied heavier than a broadcast application.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I spot sprayed with glyphosate 2 months ago but all that dallis grass is long gone, the Bermuda is finally starting to send runners out. Glyphosate is super effective, but I probably won't be filled in until the end of summer...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sublime said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


I will take temporary yellowing or even browning that the grass will grow out of in 2 weeks over a spot that is dirt unless my plan is to re sod the spots. I used to use a lot of MSMA when it was legal to apply on non golf turf. Broadcast sprayed it. Grass turned yellow for a week or two, but it grew back without the weeds


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I guess it all comes down to what's needed. I've never needed to blanket spray msma for dallas. Largest area was maybe a 2'x2' area and that was using a cheapo zep hand sprayer from lowes.

No matter what ambient air temp I spray it at, it yellows the surrounding desirable turf. That's including 65ish degrees and slightly below.

Like greendoc said, I'd gladly take the lighter colored grass than deal with a dead patch from gly.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

This patch of dallis was sprayed on the 22nd...


And this is the same spot 5 min ago...


I sprayed when it was 83 degrees and it still yellowed the bermuda. So in 11 days (6 of those being above 93 degrees), the dallis is dead, bermuda yellowed and bounced back, and it looks as if I lost a few stolons in the meat of where I sprayed, probably because of the subsequent temps. 5 more days and you'll never know I sprayed there.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A lot of your grass loss is related to how invasive the grassy weed is. It literally crowds out and buries the Bermuda. Only way to reduce how much crowding happens is to go reel low.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > RDZed said:
> ...


I think its the delivery. Broadcast has smaller droplets and probably lays on the leaf whereas a chunky hand sprayer lays and pushes the chemicals down towards and into the dirt. More chem being absorbed systematically through the roots, not just foliarly.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Maybe. maybe not. I can tell you what happens when someone does too much overlap with a boom or single tip fan when broadcast spraying. That double dose strip usually does not fare well. An overdose is an overdose. Happens to me when I am running a Triclopyr+Fusilade application on Zoysia to clear out contaminating grasses.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> A lot of your grass loss is related to how invasive the grassy weed is. It literally crowds out and buries the Bermuda. Only way to reduce how much crowding happens is to go reel low.


Exactly. Weed maturity is huge also. Mature and hardened dallis is way worse to control than a couple kids poking their heads out.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Most of the weeds I deal with are beyond mature. That is what happens when the same weed gets the string trimmer for 5-10 years


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Maybe. maybe not. I can tell you what happens when someone does too much overlap with a boom or single tip fan when broadcast spraying. That double dose strip usually does not fare well. An overdose is an overdose. Happens to me when I am running a Triclopyr+Fusilade application on Zoysia to clear out contaminating grasses.


Volume definitely adds another element to it.

With my hand sprayer, I limit msma to 2 pumps to the particular area I'm targeting and that's it. It takes a lot of self control, just 2. Lol.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

For dallas grass suppression using MSMA. Ive found label rate of 1oz/gallon Is not real effective. I've seen some go off label as high as 3oz/gallon. Anyone have recommendations from experience on acceptable dosage?


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Jwsjr said:


> For dallas grass suppression using MSMA. Ive found label rate of 1oz/gallon Is not real effective. I've seen some go off label as high as 3oz/gallon. Anyone have recommendations from experience on acceptable dosage?


Welp, as someone that has used Target 6.6 every growing season for 5 years, 1 oz per gallon has always worked for me in 1 application. I've never needed a second app.

Dont know if there are stronger cultivars but that's always been my ratio and it kills as intended.

Anything beyond label rate would scare the crap out of me. Lol!

At that point, just spray gly.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

RDZed said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> > For dallas grass suppression using MSMA. Ive found label rate of 1oz/gallon Is not real effective. I've seen some go off label as high as 3oz/gallon. Anyone have recommendations from experience on acceptable dosage?
> ...


Man. I totally get itt!!!That's why I haven't done it. And prolly won't.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

RDZed said:


> Jwsjr said:
> 
> 
> > For dallas grass suppression using MSMA. Ive found label rate of 1oz/gallon Is not real effective. I've seen some go off label as high as 3oz/gallon. Anyone have recommendations from experience on acceptable dosage?
> ...


Why does anything beyond label rate scare you? 
Target 6.6 isn't even labeled for residential use. That should scare you more if you get caught spraying it.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

And there it is.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, my wife doesn't want me to use MSMA because of the restriction on residential use...

Should I just mist all of the Dallis with roundup before it goes dormant in the Fall, let it it die, cover the area with soil after it's all dead and removed best I can, put down a fall pre-emergent, and encourage the surrounding grass to grow in come spring? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

CBStrick said:


> Well, my wife doesn't want me to use MSMA because of the restriction on residential use...
> 
> Should I just mist all of the Dallis with roundup before it goes dormant in the Fall, let it it die, cover the area with soil after it's all dead and removed best I can, put down a fall pre-emergent, and encourage the surrounding grass to grow in come spring?


If it's noticeably taller than the grass surrounding it, or has crowded out enough grass that you can cover a good chunk of the clump without hitting the grass, I'd say put latex gloves on each hand (I've been using two on each hand, but I know some people are super scared of glyphosate so use even more if you want lol). Then I put an old sock that I'm never going to use again over one hand and get it wet down by my fingertips. Use that to smear it on the dallisgrass while trying to avoid contact with the grass. Will definitely do less damage than spraying it and getting a bunch of the grass in the process.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

CBStrick said:


> Well, my wife doesn't want me to use MSMA because of the restriction on residential use...
> 
> Should I just mist all of the Dallis with roundup before it goes dormant in the Fall, let it it die, cover the area with soil after it's all dead and removed best I can, put down a fall pre-emergent, and encourage the surrounding grass to grow in come spring? 🤷‍♂️


I had a massive crabgrass and Dallis grass problem last growing season. I spot sprayed with Roundup and blue marker dye, and I mixed in a little bit of Quinclorac just to be sure I killed it all off, and I added non-ionic surfactant to help it stick.

You do not have to wet all of the blades to kill it. I think this is a mistake a lot of people make when spot spraying Roundup. You have to mow to make sure no weed seed heads can develop and drop seeds, too. Dying weeds try to drop their seeds, so you have to keep mowing and lopping them off until the herbicide finishes off the roots....

If you get your spray tip close in to the center of the weed and spray that spot, it will kill the plant. It takes awhile to get the plant to die off, and using Roundup results in the turf in that area dying. I had spots in my yard for much of the summer and fall as a result. It did not look good, but I knew it would eventually grow back.

My neighbors thought I was crazy, I think, although no one said anything directly. I have some ask if I was going to "overseed" (Tif Bermuda - so I ignored their "advice") while other asked what happened to the lawn. I explained I killed it.

I scalped it all back this year in the early Spring, and the Bermuda has grown back over almost all of the areas I sprayed. In some places I had to spray an area rather than individual weeds, but those have almost recovered completely as well.

I spread Dithiopyr as a pre-emergent. I have had almost no crabgrass (it grows in the opened up soil where I killed the last year's growth, but I think it is new seed). I had one Dallis grass plant pop up in the lawn, and I dug it up. I also had some emerge from under the back fence when the Dithiopyr could not reach under a cast concrete fenceline.

Using Roundup is very effective (I used the 18% glyphosate concentrate - don't waste money on the ready-to-use stuff).

It will kill the grass, but the grass will recover. I ruled out MSMA (no one will sell it unless you make up a story or have a right to use it otherwise) and I ruled out digging it up (too many plants - they would survive because I would have died).

The Roundup worked, as long as you can live with the fact that it is not a short term recovery period. It takes a season....


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

Sublime said:


> CBStrick said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my wife doesn't want me to use MSMA because of the restriction on residential use...
> ...


It is in some spots. I need to mow the lawn for the healthy turf's sake with the growth after all of the rain.

I may not mow the thickly infested areas, go back and try and "comb" the dallisgrass stalks up, and try the two-handed technique I tried on the rest.


----------



## CBStrick (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, I went and brushed what I could with a 60/30/20 Roundup/water/surfactant. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

RDZed said:


> And there it is.


 :lol:


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

RDZed said:


> And there it is.


BTW I was in saxe va last week. We came up your way and ate Mexican :bandit:


----------



## dheald (Jul 23, 2019)

That looks like crabgrass. If so, Quinclorac is great for killing it.


----------

